# Thirty Two Tm-Two's Downsize?



## York (Apr 18, 2008)

This is just me, and I have skinnier feet, but I'm a size 9 (27 mondo) on a foot scale and the 27 in ThirtyTwo Lashed was just right, however the 27.5 would have been a little more comfortable for my slightly longer left foot I think (big toe was a little crammed). In Nike Kaijus, the 27 is perfect.


----------

